# Need code for depo-subQ provera 104



## cummins (Mar 11, 2013)

We are using J1050 now but are rebursement is to low, when using this for 150 mg for contraceptive it's fine.


----------



## Brenda Sue (Mar 11, 2013)

*J1050*

Correct code is J1050.  We had to change qty from one to 150 in order to get the cost of the vaccine to the best pricing.


----------



## mrspfcsmith (Mar 12, 2013)

Reimbursements are down, per our Depo vendor.  The cost is up and the reimbursements are down.
Use the J1050 with 150 units as Brenda Sue mentioned.  And don't forget your 96372, there's a little $$ there too.

Our reimbursement dropped by 35% or so.  Sad!


----------

